# Just Kidding (I Think) Dept.



## bookslover (Sep 9, 2009)

I heard an interesting remark today, attributed to one of our OPC pastors on the east coast:

"There's no such thing as a Reformed Baptist, because a _reformed_ Baptist is a Presbyterian."

Heh.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 9, 2009)

I hear the keys jingling......


----------



## AThornquist (Sep 9, 2009)

I feel like you just slapped my inner child.


Or not. But I'll rock back and forth and weep uncontrollably anyway.


----------



## Herald (Sep 9, 2009)

bookslover said:


> I heard an interesting remark today, attributed to one of our OPC pastors on the east coast:
> 
> "There's no such thing as a Reformed Baptist, because a _reformed_ Baptist is a Presbyterian."
> 
> Heh.



Presbyterian humor. That must be a really belly buster.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 9, 2009)

bookslover said:


> I heard an interesting remark today, attributed to one of our OPC pastors on the east coast:
> 
> "There's no such thing as a Reformed Baptist, because a _reformed_ Baptist is a Presbyterian."
> 
> Heh.



I thought Reformed Baptists were more Reformed than Presbyterians?? Didn't they also reform the doctrine of baptism?


----------



## baron (Sep 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > I heard an interesting remark today, attributed to one of our OPC pastors on the east coast:
> ...



I was also taught we were instrumental in reforming the Lord's Supper by replacing the wine with grape juice. So it seems logical to me that Baptist are Reformed but not Presbyterians.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 9, 2009)

Skyler said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > I heard an interesting remark today, attributed to one of our OPC pastors on the east coast:
> ...



No I think it was the Antibaptists who "reformed" baptism.


----------



## Southern Twang (Sep 9, 2009)

Baptists have deformed baptism and the Lord's supper....


----------



## Herald (Sep 9, 2009)

Southern Twang said:


> Baptists have deformed baptism and the Lord's supper....




Been a long time since I went hunting wild Southerners. It may be time for me to get out my recurve bow. It'll give you a fighting chance.


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 9, 2009)

What would a Calvinistic Lutheran be called?

To be honest I think I am a Calvinist that admires Luther, more than I am a Lutheran.


----------



## BobVigneault (Sep 9, 2009)

I think that would be a Cooltheran, Martin.

Oops, that would be a Cøøltheran in your case.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 9, 2009)

It will be a sign of real reform when people who read Col 2 and equate baptism with circumcision in a certain way with children of believers, and people who read Romans 6 and equate baptism with death, burial, resurrection and union with Christ by faith, actually all get along and understand the other scriptural point of view, and focus on praying for another great awakening, instead of wasting time and energy being contemptuous of the other position.


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 9, 2009)

Joshua said:


> That knife cuts both ways. If a Reformed Baptist is a Presbyterian, than a Reformed Presbyterian is a Baptist.



THEOLOGIAN BRAINS !!


----------



## Curt (Sep 9, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I feel like you just slapped my inner child.
> 
> 
> Or not. But I'll rock back and forth and weep uncontrollably anyway.



I feel so conflicted. My inner Presbyterian is slapping my outer RB.


----------



## Skyler (Sep 9, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...



I remember hearing about them. Someone who was preaching a sermon on why sola gratia was a lie from the devil insisted that we'd all end up as antibaptists if we believed it.


----------

